
Introducing The Art, Science, and Engineering of Programming journal - mpweiher
http://programming-journal.org/
======
vkazanov
Is there a way to follow the journal somehow..? RSS? Email subscription?

~~~
timmolderez
You can follow the Twitter account of <Programming> 2017, the conference
associated with the journal:
[https://twitter.com/programmingconf](https://twitter.com/programmingconf)

I'll ask if we can set up an RSS feed or mailing list specifically for the
journal though. Thanks for the suggestion!

Kind regards, Tim Molderez (publicity chair of <Programming> 2017)

~~~
crispinb
Just to add fuel to the RSS notion: there's been a minor exodus away from
Twitter since the election, so for some of us that's no longer an option.

~~~
kakarot
Pipe the important twitter feeds into an RSS feed. It's what I do :)

~~~
crispinb
Do you use a service for this or something of your own? (I'd encourage a real
feed in any case. It's past time to push more information through open
channels).

~~~
burkaman
You could use IFTTT, but I think you'd need to give it a Twitter account to
work.

~~~
crispinb
I've also found [https://twitrss.me/](https://twitrss.me/) which doesn't
require a Twitter login.

~~~
kakarot
There are dozens, but that is the one I use. It's simple and no-bullshit.

One of the projects I would like to get to this year is writing a crawler that
can format twitter and a few other sites that lack a proper RSS feed into an
atom feed for me.

This is obviously due to the privacy concerns of pushing the feed through a
random third party that can log my IP and determine which feeds I follow.

Still... what I have now is better than using twitter directly.

------
freyir
It's great to see academics come together to create and promote a free access
journal.

It seems like the migration away from closed-access journals may happen on a
case-by-case basis. Highly-regard open access publications are already quite
common in some fields (e.g., machine learning) but virtually non-existent in
others.

It would be nice to have a turn-key solution for an open-access journal, which
would let the people in charge focus on the important stuff (organization,
recruitment of volunteers, etc.). The platform would handle internal and
external communication, the submission process, the review process,
publication and archiving, etc. Not sure there's much financial incentive for
such a project though.

------
digikata
The site mentions that the journal is sponsored by the AOSA non-profit. Pardon
my ignorance, but what organization is that? There's no direct link to the
sponsoring org from the website, and searching for AOSA non-profit yields a
large list of increasingly unlikely sites.

* Architecture of Open Source Applications (the book spawned a non-profit maybe?)

* American Orff-Schulwerk Association, promoting creativity in learners

* Association of Seed Analysts

* ...

~~~
freyir
There's a link in the bottom right hand corner of the page where it says "©
2016–2017 AOSA"

 _" AOSA is a non-profit organization whose mission is to be the primary
sponsor for the ‹Programming› Conference and the Modularity Symposium."_

~~~
digikata
Yes I had seen that, but <Programming> seems to be having its first conference
this year, and Modularity's proceedings seem to be closed up in the ACM
Library. So it was difficult to ascertain anything about AOSA and it's mission
as an organization from that info.

~~~
timmolderez
Hi all, This blog post/FAQ should clear up the story behind the journal, and
its relation to AOSA: [http://tagide.com/blog/academia/the-art-science-and-
engineer...](http://tagide.com/blog/academia/the-art-science-and-engineering-
of-programming) Kind regards, Tim

~~~
digikata
Thanks that's very informative! There are many elements of it that might have
been interesting to include on the Journal site itself. It's great to see new
open-access Journals opening up!

------
nabla9
Just seeing the name of the journal made me 90% certain Richard Gabriel was
involved somehow. I was right.

------
afandian
Very nice to see that they're using DOIs from the start.

------
kevinwang
What's an example of a paper topic that would be suitable for this?

~~~
tpetricek
You can get some idea from the affiliated <Programming> 2017 conference call
for papers:
[http://2017.programmingconference.org/track/programming-2017...](http://2017.programmingconference.org/track/programming-2017-papers#Call-
for-Papers) I guess we'll see when more papers are accepted and appear in the
journal!

------
fizixer
So TASEP?

~~~
norswap
"Programming", like the conference where each paper published in the journal
is presented:
[http://2017.programmingconference.org/](http://2017.programmingconference.org/)

------
MaysonL
The "Journal" in the HN title should be "journal". Also, "the" in the title
should be "The". Title of the article is "Introducing The Art, Science, and
Engineering of Programming journal".

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the title.

